# Flu-Related Deaths in the U.S. 4,000/week and Worsening



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-09/flu-caused-1-in-10-american-deaths-last-week



> The amount of influenza ravaging the U.S. this year rivals levels normally seen when an altogether new virus emerges, decimating a vulnerable population that hasn't had a chance to develop any defenses.
> 
> It's an unexpected phenomenon that public health experts are still trying to decode.
> 
> The levels of influenza-like illnesses being reported now are as high as the peak of the swine flu epidemic in 2009, and exceed the last severe seasonal flu outbreak in 2003 when a new strain started circulating, said Anne Schuchat, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's acting director. Swine flu, which swept the globe in 2009 and 2010, sickened 60.8 million Americans, hospitalized 274,304 and killed 12,469, according to CDC data. Deaths from the current outbreak will likely far outstrip those of the 2009-2010 season.


As you can see, the flu is widespread across the U.S., except for Oregon where it is regional. 
Intellicast - Influenza Report in United States

It hasn't even peaked, yet.

Stay healthy!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

My wife is a teacher & has been concerned with the level of sick students & staff for weeks now. She thought the administrators would close down the school but they kept it open... and yes, the result was more & more cases. My wife came down with it on Thursday & they closed the school on Friday. Now I get to do all the chores & care for her and pray I don't catch it. I've never used so much hand sanitizer.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

******* said:


> My wife is a teacher & has been concerned with the level of sick students & staff for weeks now. She thought the administrators would close down the school but they kept it open... and yes, the result was more & more cases. My wife came down with it on Thursday & they closed the school on Friday. Now I get to do all the chores & care for her and pray I don't catch it. I've never used so much hand sanitizer.


Stay well, *******. My brother just came up here from Florida with it and he's on the mend now. It's really super bad.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Think I mentioned elsewhere they quarantined several kids on our unit and restricted access to the unit. So far I've slid through, but there was a lot of sick folks at our hospital, both patient's and staff.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The flu has become rampant here in the South ..... must be 'cause of them damn snowbirds. Here is a subjective ranking from Walgreens back in December.

Texas ranks number one with most flu activity nationwide


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's been running rampant here in Houston. I had business with the city over the past couple of weeks and they are really getting clobbered. So far, the wife and I have managed to avoid it.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

could I please see the source of the 4K/week claim the OP made?.......... Way too much hype going on this year but the folks just keep on believing'

Fear mongering is never a good thing nor do folks make good choices when they are scared....

Since this is my first post here will I be banned when my opinion and sources aren't the same as a mod on a particular subject?

Just wondering......

Don't really want to waste my time w/ mods that cant get over their personal issues and debate like the rest of us


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

12vman said:


> could I please see the source of the 4K/week claim the OP made?.......... Way too much hype going on this year but the folks just keep on believing'
> 
> Fear mongering is never a good thing nor do folks make good choices when they are scared....
> 
> ...


The figure is contained in the article at Bloomberg, which is what the OP is using as his source. Are you having a bad day or something? Denton is a good moderator, I bumped heads with him a few times and I am still here. He does not have an agenda that overrides his common sense or courtesy. You are welcome to be here, but get a grip and some manners.

PS: By the tenor of your post, I suspect that you are a fraud, or an instigator. In either case you sound like like a bitter leftist shmuck.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

12vman said:


> could I please see the source of the 4K/week claim the OP made?.......... Way too much hype going on this year but the folks just keep on believing'
> 
> Fear mongering is never a good thing nor do folks make good choices when they are scared....
> 
> ...


You can read, but can you comprehend? See the linky-things in the opening post? What do you think those are?

No need to wonder about this; if you are here to cause issues, you might as well shove off.

Wondering about anything else?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

4000 per week!? Well clearly we need to ban assault style flu's.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Have not had nor seen anyone with the flu, friends or family? Although it's supposed to be here local.

Most have had a common cold the last month or two.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Simply questioning the numbers sir........then I asked a simple question regarding the mods..some forums are full of Mods that go over and above actually moderating...banning folks for simply disagreeing w/ them......just wondering if it was like t hat around here or not?

and sir....are you already calling me names and attacking me?

I have done nothing to you....nor broke any rules


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> Have not had nor seen anyone with the flu, friends or family? Although it's supposed to be here local.
> 
> Most have had a common cold the last month or two.


same here ...schools didn't even close around here this year...........things are never as bad as the hype


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Denton said:


> You can read, but can you comprehend? See the linky-things in the opening post? What do you think those are?
> 
> No need to wonder about this; if you are here to cause issues, you might as well shove off.
> 
> Wondering about anything else?


not here to cause issues........I didn't realize asking for a source other than a news article was such a problem..I comprehend the 4K number was used in the article but were did they come up w/ that number..........seems really high is WHY I ask


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

12vman said:


> Simply questioning the numbers sir........then I asked a simple question regarding the mods..some forums are full of Mods that go over and above actually moderating...banning folks for simply disagreeing w/ them......just wondering if it was like t hat around here or not?
> 
> and sir....are you already calling me names and attacking me?
> 
> I have done nothing to you....nor broke any rules


Yeah, couldn't have anything to do with your attitude, right? You're a poor victim, aren't you? Never mind you came charging in here, blustering away about a link you didn't even follow and popping off about the mods, here.

Now, you want to play the meek, mild little victim.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

12vman said:


> not here to cause issues........I didn't realize asking for a source other than a news article was such a problem..I comprehend the 4K number was used in the article but were did they come up w/ that number..........seems really high is WHY I ask


I didn't know it was too much trouble for you to click the links in the OP and see it for yourself. Do you expect me to stop by your place and read it for you?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

12vman said:


> Simply questioning the numbers sir........then I asked a simple question regarding the mods..some forums are full of Mods that go over and above actually moderating...banning folks for simply disagreeing w/ them......just wondering if it was like t hat around here or not?
> 
> and sir....are you already calling me names and attacking me?
> 
> I have done nothing to you....nor broke any rules


^^^^^ Bonafide Snowflake


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Denton said:


> Yeah, couldn't have anything to do with your attitude, right? You're a poor victim, aren't you? Never mind you came charging in here, blustering away about a link you didn't even follow and popping off about the mods, here.
> 
> Now, you want to play the meek, mild little victim.


Simply asked about the attitude of the mods here...how isi that popping off? Some mods can handle debate some cant...I don't know about this forum is why I ask


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Denton said:


> I didn't know it was too much trouble for you to click the links in the OP and see it for yourself. Do you expect me to stop by your place and read it for you?


Oh I read the article......just wondering where the 4 K number came into play...how was it determined? Was it a guess or are there rock solid numbers? My point is that maybe we should worry about more important things than made up numbers....


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^ Bonafide Snowflake


I simply asked about a number used to sometimes hype up flu fear

and asked what type of mods moderate this forum...I really don't want to argue and further derail this thread...just asked a question......simple as that...if you want to make it more than that it speaks volumes ........


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Last word


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

12vman said:


> Simply asked about the attitude of the mods here...how isi that popping off? Some mods can handle debate some cant...I don't know about this forum is why I ask


I know what you said. It was a stupid thing to say, don't you th k?
Actually, you were just trying to start crap. Just like asking for a link that was already offered. 
Flip it, twist it, try and rearrange it. You're only fooling yourself.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

12vman said:


> Simply asked about the attitude of the mods here...how isi that popping off? Some mods can handle debate some cant...I don't know about this forum is why I ask


My bad .... I musta misunderstood your intent, so I'll try to answer;

The Mods here at PF rock, its the newbies that sometimes suck, huh?


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a close friend who is an HIV immunologist at the NIH and he frequently gets pulled off that when other virus issues crop up. He was pulled into the Ebola mess a few years ago and assisted in some of their efforts though I don’t know exactly what those efforts were. The point is that I have asked him about this years flu and it’s definitely bad this year. A co worker died of it. Turns out the guy had heart issues which is generally the case when people die of the flu they are weaker due to other issues and the flu finishes them. Apparently the vaccine was designed for a different strain and only 20% effective at best. This guy sees a lot of bad stuff and he is a Brit (masters of understatement) so I rarely see him get worked up over anything but according to him it is causing a lot of issues across the country. No real “news” there but sometimes it’s good to get the view from someone I trust and is close to the action. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We appear to have a roach problem here lately. Call the exterminator.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Originally Posted by *12vman*  
Simply questioning the numbers sir........then I asked a simple question regarding the mods..some forums are full of Mods that go over and above actually moderating...banning folks for simply disagreeing w/ them......just wondering if it was like t hat around here or not?

and sir....are you already calling me names and attacking me?

I have done nothing to you....nor broke any rules








Originally Posted by *12vman*  
Simply asked about the attitude of the mods here...how isi that popping off? Some mods can handle debate some cant...I don't know about this forum is why I ask

You have broken some rules, you broke those of decorum, and you sounded like a bitter man when you did it. You seem like a product of the modern American school system, which is typically, a churl. And now you sound dense, or you are feigning? Below is a source for defining feigning, in case you need it.

https://www.thefreedictionary.com/feigning


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> Originally Posted by *12vman*
> Simply questioning the numbers sir........then I asked a simple question regarding the mods..some forums are full of Mods that go over and above actually moderating...banning folks for simply disagreeing w/ them......just wondering if it was like t hat around here or not?
> 
> and sir....are you already calling me names and attacking me?
> ...


Could you please quote the rule I broke sir.........I simply wanted to quickly determine the attitude of the mods here.....I don't have time for Oprah style moderation and "sensitive" folks......I look to debate men....not mice........I didn't call ANYBODY out.....I asked the status of moderation on this forum......if the mods want to take that as a personal attack then I Cant help them...it wasn't.......you folks are looking for a fight where there isn't one...whats next.......my bad grammar?...not thanking every post?


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> My bad .... I musta misunderstood your intent, so I'll try to answer;
> 
> The Mods here at PF rock, its the newbies that sometimes suck, huh?


THANK YOU!!!!!! that's exactly the type of answer I was looking for...sarcasm aside of course

Can we move on for goodness sake!!!!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

12vman said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!! that's exactly the type of answer I was looking for...sarcasm aside of course
> 
> Can we move on for goodness sake!!!!!


You betcha! Would you mind sliding over to the Introduction section, & let everyone know a little bit about 12vman? Not everyone slides in easy here - but that would be a good way to do a re-start.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

12vman said:


> could I please see the source of the 4K/week claim the OP made?.......... Way too much hype going on this year but the folks just keep on believing'
> 
> Fear mongering is never a good thing nor do folks make good choices when they are scared....
> 
> ...


A reminder of your very first post.

Trouble-making, moronic trolls make such first posts.

Mind you, I didn't call you a trouble-making, moronic troll. I merely suggested such people make such posts. Like you, I'd never dream of being so rude.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

MountainGirl said:


> You betcha! Would you mind sliding over to the Introduction section, & let everyone know a little bit about 12vman? Not everyone slides in easy here - but that would be a good way to do a re-start.


hey MTNGIRL...I think I know you from another forum.....Don't hv a problem w/ that......Im actually a pretty good guy but grow tired of petty arguments and past forums where you just get flat out banned if you disagree w/ a mod OP or their lackeys...getting too old to waste time


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Denton said:


> A reminder of your very first post.
> 
> Trouble-making, moronic trolls make such first posts.
> 
> Mind you, I didn't call you a trouble-making, moronic troll. I merely suggested such people make such posts. Like you, I'd never dream of being so rude.


Did I personally call you out? or ask a generalized question?

If you felt I did then I will man up and apologize.......I did not intend to personally attack anybody


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

12vman said:


> Did I personally call you out? or ask a generalized question?
> 
> If you felt I did then I will man up and apologize.......I did not intend to personally attack anybody


Don't know what you are talking about? My feelings? LOL! Tres drole, you are!


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Denton said:


> Don't know what you are talking about? My feelings? LOL! Tres drole, you are!


then why did you have such an issue w/ my OP? I wasn't being rude to you personally

In fact since this is turning into a comedy you say, I vote that we be adults and use PMs if you want to continue this banter before I am accused of derailing a thread

Personally Im done discussing.....


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Haven’t been posting much on here lately. Just been busy at work. First coworker came down with the flu yesterday. I was going over to see what the matter was because he was acting strange. He looked at me and vomited about 5 inches from my face. Really hoping I don’t get it. 


On a side note I find these arguments to be entertaining! I don’t do Facebook and this is one of two forms that I belong to the other one is a car form that I visited maybe once a month. and to the new guy… Sorry I’m siding with Denton on this one


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

12vman said:


> then why did you have such an issue w/ my OP? I wasn't being rude to you personally
> 
> In fact since this is turning into a comedy you say, I vote that we be adults and use PMs if you want to continue this banter before I am accused of derailing a thread
> 
> Personally Im done discussing.....


Votes? This isn't a democracy. Furthermore, I have no feelings as I am not a human. I am a moderation program. I was designed so that human feelings and other inferiorities would interfere with the forum's smooth operation.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

12vman said:


> Personally Im done discussing.....


Hope so.
I am _yet another _member who finds your OP argumentative and abrasive for no reason... like you're attempting some preemptive first strike against an argument you're anticipating, rather than one which has actually happened. You dialed it too high, and now refuse to consider if it was dialed to high. It's tedious.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

12vman said:


> Could you please quote the rule I broke sir.........I simply wanted to quickly determine the attitude of the mods here.....I don't have time for Oprah style moderation and "sensitive" folks......I look to debate men....not mice........I didn't call ANYBODY out.....I asked the status of moderation on this forum......if the mods want to take that as a personal attack then I Cant help them...it wasn't.......you folks are looking for a fight where there isn't one...whats next.......my bad grammar?...not thanking every post?


You have begun your career here, by sounding like a churl; you do not comprehend good manners, so you hide behind rules. There is something wrong with you and it ain't fixable, not in my estimation.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> You have begun your career here, by sounding like a churl; you do not comprehend good manners, so you hide behind rules. There is something wrong with you and it ain't fixable, not in my estimation.


Don't worry sir I won't lose any sleep tonight over your opinion of me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> You can read, but can you comprehend? See the linky-things in the opening post? What do you think those are?
> 
> No need to wonder about this; if you are here to cause issues, you might as well shove off.
> 
> Wondering about anything else?


Au Contraire

Deaths from influenza and pneumonia, which are closely tied to each other in the winter months, were responsible for 1 of every 10 deaths last week, and that's likely to rise, Schuchat said in a conference call Friday. There were 40,414 deaths in the U.S. during the third week of 2018, the most recent data available, and 4,064 were from pneumonia or influenza, according to the CDC data. The number for that week is expected to rise more reports are sent to the agency.

Bloomberg's info may have omitted a key point that Pneumonia was also listed as the cause of death. Note the two do not necessarlity need to be tied together. You can have one without the other.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Read the whole bloomberg and it did make a similar mention. However that begs more questions as bacterial Pneumonia is easily identified as the little beasties do show up quite easily and are treatable - if caught in time - with antibiotics. So now the real question is how many of the ? 4000 are bacterail in nature and or didn't the doctors actually check (that wouldn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Real Old Man said:


> Au Contraire
> 
> Deaths from influenza and pneumonia, which are closely tied to each other in the winter months, were responsible for 1 of every 10 deaths last week, and that's likely to rise, Schuchat said in a conference call Friday. There were 40,414 deaths in the U.S. during the third week of 2018, the most recent data available, and 4,064 were from pneumonia or influenza, according to the CDC data. The number for that week is expected to rise more reports are sent to the agency.
> 
> Bloomberg's info may have omitted a key point that Pneumonia was also listed as the cause of death. Note the two do not necessarlity need to be tied together. You can have one without the other.


Nice........ I might add that this isn't the first time the CDC has tried to connect the two together to artificially inflated death rates to scare people they were caught back in the swine flu days too

We could also talk about the word games the CDC and the media is playing with us now 
there's a big difference between "flu-related symptoms "and actually having lab diagnosed flu

I knew back in the summer time that this would be a hyped-up flu season do you want to know why
They came out in the summer and said they had fully stockpiled supplies of flu vaccine for this year
Can't have any leftover shots now can we

Interesting paper on the subject......https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/12/051210120020.htm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Real Old Man said:


> Read the whole bloomberg and it did make a similar mention. However that begs more questions as bacterial Pneumonia is easily identified as the little beasties do show up quite easily and are treatable - if caught in time - with antibiotics. So now the real question is how many of the ? 4000 are bacterail in nature and or didn't *the doctors actually check (that wouldn't surprise me one bit*.


Interesting you say that...sometimes they don't check........I rem back in the swine flu hype days the state actually sent all doctors, including my office ,in the state a letter that told docs it was OK to not to lab confirm for swine flu but to diagnose swine flu........... just on normal flu symptoms

and folks think this stuff is all scientastic!!!!!!! and based in rock solid facts.......LOL


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Real Old Man said:


> ...Bloomberg's info may have omitted a key point that Pneumonia was also listed as the cause of death. Note the two do not necessarlity need to be tied together. You can have one without the other.


Thanks Real Old Man Your statement caused me to do take a self-guided refresher course. Excerpt from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Influenza "Complications of influenza may include viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, sinus infections, and worsening of previous health problems such as asthma or heart failure."

When I weigh in on a forum thread I start at the beginning so if the following slant has already been addressed, apologies. My point, and maybe my paranoia is in high gear but does it seem as if some of these diseases are deliberately created or the introduction of which are encouraged? A earlier post mentioned ebola. I wondered then why in the heck would O'bummer willingly have infected people enter this country. Treat them overseas. I know much of what is 'introduced' is a result of air travel. Maybe I shouldn't state "I know" and say strongly suspect. Diseases, viral and bacterial come in from all corners of the globe in record time. In much earlier times, we could catch a sick traveler a the terminal; now before the symptoms are manifest the traveler is already in country. Half kidding here - but do be need to reinstitute a form of Ellis Island?


----------

